# Northern INDIANA gamer seeking game to join



## inkpenavenger (Feb 18, 2009)

My gaming group has sort of fallen apart and I'm looking for a new group to join. I can play in Logansport or Winamac every other week or as far as Kokomo, Laffayette, or Indianapolis once a month.

These are the games I play
D&D (4E...3.5 if it's all I can get)
Star Wars (SE...RCR if it's all I can get)
World of Darkness (H:tV...or any nWoD if it's all I can get)

I hope to hear from someone.


----------



## thirdage (May 1, 2009)

*Your New Group*

Hello,

My name is Irvin and I'd like to invite you to play with me and my friends in Merrilville, IN on Wednesdays.  We start at 2:00 PM and end at 8:00 PM and right now we're playing WWE RPG.  Please reply if your interested.

Regards,
Irvin


----------

